# Clear circular size stickers



## CrackCodeDroopy (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi, 

I'm looking for clear circular size stickers that I can stick to my shirts to identify the size as I will be removing the original size labels. They can be stock stickers, I do not need a personalized font or anything, just the letter S, M, L etc. 
Anyone know where I can purchase these wholesale?

A Canadian company would be great, if not U.S. companies would be fine. 

Thanks!


----------



## Malu (Jun 1, 2007)

Is this what you're looking for?

1 2/3" Clear Circle Laser Labels S-10418 - Uline


----------



## rickbuchanan (Oct 15, 2007)

You can purchase these preprinted with sizes on rolls of 1000 stickers from ULINE for about $5 a roll. Search for "clear acetate size labels"

Hope it helps.


----------



## CrackCodeDroopy (Jul 24, 2007)

Exactly what I was looking for, and they seem pretty cheap too. Thanks to the both of you!


----------

